
Why I’ve Resigned as a Curator of the Ethereum DAO - wslh
https://medium.com/@gavofyork/why-ive-resigned-as-a-curator-of-the-dao-238528fbd447
======
gus_massa
The last sentence is strange:

> _However, once the price starts increasing, Ether entering the DAO cannot be
> refunded in full._

What will happen if the price starts decreasing?

